# DuraClick Modifications



## dcameraman (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm currently working on adapting the DuraClick EDC to accept rollerball refills.

Other that the work it takes to make it happen . . . why could a 'click' rollerball be a bad idea?

I know that the rollerball can dry out . . . I left a refill out overnight to see if it would dry out. It wrote just fine in the morning.

Let me know what I'm missing . . .


----------



## magpens (Feb 18, 2020)

I would encourage you in effecting this modification. . Have thought of doing this also.

Agree that there is a place for a "click rollerball" .... however, I have no experience in leaving a rollerball uncapped for any length of time.
Could it leak ? . I don't know, but probably . Will it dry out ? . Almost certainly "Yes".

Looking forward to your result. . Hope you will post details of the mods you make to .... hole diameters, and overall refill chamber length.

Hope it works out !


----------



## Gersh (Feb 18, 2020)

Schmidt makes a cap less rollerball insert. They claim it will last a year without drying out. I recently bought a couple to try with a modified "Blade" kits. I also am looking at trying it with a large capacity transmission from Milan's pens


----------



## magpens (Feb 18, 2020)

Gersh said:


> Schmidt makes a cap less rollerball insert. They claim it will last a year without drying out. I recently bought a couple to try with a modified "Blade" kits. I also am looking at trying it with a large capacity transmission from Milan's pens


@Gersh
If you could post URLs to both the Schmidt listing and the Milan listing, that would be much appreciated, please. . I am watching this thread.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gersh (Feb 18, 2020)

@magpens Below are the URLs. I bought the refills from amazon. They sell a long and short variety of the capless refills






						Amazon.com : 3 Pack - Schmidt 8126 Capless Rollerball - Blue Ink : Office Products
					

Amazon.com : 3 Pack - Schmidt 8126 Capless Rollerball - Blue Ink : Office Products



					www.amazon.com
				









						Product Page | Milans Pens
					






					www.milanspens.com


----------



## magpens (Feb 18, 2020)

@Gersh 

Thank you very much, Billy !!!


----------



## Gersh (Feb 18, 2020)

No worries @magpens! With the extender built into the "Blade" click mechanism it might be better to look into the shorter version.

I havent played with the PSI versions so I have no input on them unfortunately


----------



## TonyL (Feb 18, 2020)

I have used the duraclick and classic with Montverde gels (a little wetter than a rollerball) - no premature drying, but they don't last nearly as long as BPs. I did have to expand the hole on top of the saw tooth refill cap to fill the edc white adapter. there was no modifications needed for the classic. I have not found an rb refills that doesn't fry out without a cap regardless of the claims made by the manufacturer. I have not tried any fisher roller ball refills. I hope your experience is better than mine.

Here's something funny. I find the G2s to last longer and write better than the 5888s, When I sell a rollerball I use the 5888, but always throw in a G2.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Feb 18, 2020)

I have found the Pentel Energel refills to fit rollerball applications without the concern for drying out. The G2 refills I believe are also close to the same size.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 18, 2020)

i have made them over the years and the only problem i have found with the clicker pen with a roller-ball refill is they will bleed out in your shirt pocket if you don't retract the refill, i have never sold any for that reason


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 23, 2020)

I have modified some EDC Duraclick to hold the Pilot G2 refill. It’s not too complicate. The problem with the Schmidt rollerball refills that I have, all have a hole on the back side so the click mech doesn’t push it out. You could plug the hole but if its a pen for sell refill changes could be a problem.
The blade kit is much easier. The only modification needed is to trim the click mechanism to length, and it has a big enough diameter that it will push out a refill with the hole/recess on the back.


----------



## Sominus (Mar 11, 2020)

So I’m a newbie, but really like the look of the duraclick pens..  I would (eventually) like to make some of these for the other docs in my office.  We all use Pilot G2 .7 pens ... 

what has to be modified to use the G2 rollerball refills in one of the click versions of these pens?


----------



## magpens (Mar 11, 2020)

I am not intimately familiar with the Pilot G2.7

I will tell you what I think needs to be done to use that refill in a PSI Duraclick pen kit.

The PSI Duraclick kit uses a "Parker" style refill which has a length of 3.87" and a diameter of 0.23"

To make that "Parker" refill work in the Duraclick design, a plastic extender is added to the top end of the refill. . The extender length is 0.49"

What I think you need to do is check the length of the Pilot G2.7, compare to the Parker length of 3.87" and adjust the extender length.

That's all. . It may be that the extender piece will directly fit the Pilot G2 without any modification. . Then Bob's-your-uncle.

I am making the assumption that the G2 has the same diameter AND a nib-end structure that is compatible with the Parker.

BTW, since this is your first post .... Warm welcome to IAP !!!!


----------



## Brotherdale (Mar 11, 2020)

Sominus said:


> So I’m a newbie, but really like the look of the duraclick pens..  I would (eventually) like to make some of these for the other docs in my office.  We all use Pilot G2 .7 pens ...
> 
> what has to be modified to use the G2 rollerball refills in one of the click versions of these pens?


The nib hole needs to be drilled slightly larger. You also need to mill a shoulder in the nib for the G2 spring. I used a 7/32 drill bit to do that. I did mine by hand but a drill press would make it less scary. Go slow so you don’t go through the sides of the nib. The body needs to be .010 longer. And that’s it. Get the aluminum version and it super easy.
And welcome to the IAP


----------



## Sominus (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks guys!  

I picked up a Jet 1642-EVS-2 for $200 and am gearing up.. these look like something I’d like to try!


----------

